# Otm 19, Now Online!



## True2Kenpo (Jan 30, 2005)

Fellow Martial Artists,

The new "On the Mat" clip is now online at-

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com

This week we take our Counter/ Recounter series from the last clip even further. This sequence is based off the Counterpoint system developed by Professor Zach Whitson.

I hope you enjoy and good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE
http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com


----------

